

Driven off the Road by M.B.A.s  - jrubinovitz
http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,2081930,00.html?xid=tweetbut

======
JonnieCache
There is already a 44 comment thread on this _on the front page._

~~~
Revisor
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2746481>

------
hezekiah
If you've ever read Henry Ford's autobiography - a man who once took apart an
entire car to the last bolt and reassembled it by himself - he says much the
same.

